# Echols and Clinch county



## jklaus

Hay just wandering if any one else hunts here I hunt Mayday hunting club we have about ten thousand acres.Lots of deer hogs bear and turkey Iam a new member #22 in the club


----------



## jklaus

Planted peas yesterday and got a very good rain about an hour after i got them in the ground.  We also got some picts of a pretty good 8pt and alot of 6 and4 pts


----------



## Son

*Echols*

I hunted the Mayday and Haylow area in the 1960's with the Raulersons and Permenters. They killed some nice bucks running dogs, I could never beat the locals to the good crossings. Guess it's still nodoz over there.
Possum Hollow....club


----------



## jklaus

no son it's the same as Miller co on doe days. We got a good bit of bears also got a good one on a camera last month half the club is still hunting and the other half is dog runnin but half the dog area is olny ran after thanksgiving 22 members so our stands are pretty spread out. and most of our trees are 20 years old its a 30 year old club


----------



## rmcatcher

I hunt about 5 miles south of mayday. boggy bay is across the road from me and river island is right next door.


----------



## Son

*Echols and Clinch*

Sure sounds like the group I hunted with for two years in the 60's. I always came up from Tampa with a fellow named Lewis Permenter. I've been in Seminole Co. Ga for about 25 years now. I loved the woods over there, always saw a lot of hogs. Like fishing the big cypress lakes over there too, as they have flier bream and warmouth perch in em. Most folks don't know what a Flier bream is. And in your area, many call em shiners...


----------



## jp328

Are there any openings in these clubs?


----------



## rmcatcher

*Booger played setback at the Possum Holler Lodge*

With Woodrow, Walter, JH, Hood, ... shall I go on?


----------



## Son

*Echols and Clinch*

Yeah, I know all those guys. I also remember, if you went to bed early and didn't play cards at possum hollow. They would turn your socks wrongside out, wipe the stove pipe out, turn em back and put them back in your boots. You didn't notice as gettin dressed each morning was done in almost dark. But when you came in the that evening and pulled your socks off.    Your were a Blackfoot....

They also hung and dressed their deer differently than anybody I've ever seen. If you see any of those guys, tell em I said Hello.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Walter is my wifes uncle - he is a trip!
All I got to say is don't go on AJ's (I think thats his name) food plot or near it - I joined it about 3yrs ago just to turkey hunt - and the pres. didn't say we couldn't hunt food plots during turkey season - he said you can't hunt them during deer season - anyway I got down there on opening morning of turkey season and parked at a gate going in there to his food plot and just before daylight I heard someone hollar "How 'bout move ya GD truck" and it startled me - So I said "What" and he hollared it again so I statred to walking out and when he say me he started to coming towards me - now I ain't one to fight - and I sure ain't one to hit an old man - but I weren't about to let him hit me - and I thought that was what he was going to do - so I got a good grip on my hunting stool but he stopped when he got in my face - I tried to explain that I didn't mean to get on his spot - but he kept on and on cussin and raisin sand - finally I just got in my truck and left. 
Anyhow - I wouldn't T-T on him if he was on fire.
Ask anybody about AJ - everyone I talked to said the samething about him - 
There was plenty of deer, and hogs - not so many turkeys, all the turkeys are along that creek on the hwy (Cow Creek i think) - and just the other side of the creek is where AJ place is.
They love to feed corn in there too - so watch out for the warden - HE WILL GO IN THERE!! He checked me .


----------



## Son

*Echols County*

Cow Creek, yep been all up and down there before looking for arrowheads. Wouldn't do for that fellow to cuss me, cause I'm an old fellow and wouldn't mind going around with another old fellow if he insist. I love a challenge and have been quite a rounder in my day. Weight trained for over 30 years so I might have a chance. I wouldn't pick a fight for nothing, and can ignore words. But hit me and i hit back, shoot at me and i'll shoot back. That's the rules where I came from. I'm just an offshoot from al old Cracker family on Cowhouse Slough in Hillsborough Co. Fl. when it was all dirt roads. I remember, my first 12 years of life I didn't know what a Yankee was,,, now that's country.


----------



## jklaus

man my peas never had a chance mowed down by deer.  Replanted will try it again


----------



## woody10

i hunt about 5 or six miles north of Dupont havent had a chance around echols co. yet


----------



## bobcat

Echols county is very wet right now . But the deer dont seem to mind at all . We sneaked within 15 yds of a little 4pt feeding and watched him for about 15 min before he headed off never knowing we were there  . Deer activity has been in the mid morning and late evenings as well as in the middle of the night by my trail cam pictures .


----------



## jklaus

I sure hope to see a few this coming two weeks I had surgry this mourning will be out of work for two weeks but the way I feel I may not make it to the tree tonsles removed at 26 years old and it sure does hurt right now.  but hay Ice cream coming tomarrow


----------



## Son

*Echols*

I feel fer ya, any type of surgery is a bummer.


----------



## bobcat

cry me a river


----------



## jklaus

I got your river right here, little 5pt killer


----------



## jklaus

Heard today they are fifth rowing some trees in the dog area on our club.  Got to go check foodplots and get ready to sling some lead.  Shot a doe two weeks ago but lost her I have seen about seven deer so far


----------



## turtlebug

rmcatcher said:


> With Woodrow, Walter, JH, Hood, ... shall I go on?



So, I guess you know that JH died earlier this year?

Ya'll be messin' in my hometown neck-o-da-woods huh?

Got quite a few relatives in Echols, hubby and myself both do lol, but our family trees do branch out. 

BTW, went to feed the mother in law's cats and just to let ya know, the white-tailed ones seem to be moving quite a bit in the early evening.  I think rather than set up a stand, I'll sit on the back porch at MIL's house and drink tea and watch tv with my rifle on my lap.


----------



## Son

Hate to hear about JH, but we're all getting old and moving on.


----------



## bobcat

Slow weekend with the dogs and still hunting .One lucky young fellow killed his first deer while still hunting with his dad opening morning , beleive it was a spike . Dogs need to be primed and whipped in to shape but there were a few run with no shots and a couple of decent deer seen . GL ALL


----------



## bobcat

Killed a big fat 70 lb doe on wendesday evening and and another fellow killed a 6 pt on tuesday . Deer are trying to run does a little bit .


----------



## MudDucker

Is there still a bad problem with the deer in Echols having bad cataracts?  Those spot lights are tough on them


----------



## jklaus

The deer would be fine if those folks from Lownds co would stop it with the spot lights


----------



## bobcat

Who has been using a spotlight , sounds like you have firsthand experience about what is going on with them .Im confused where did u come up with that from this post ?


----------



## MudDucker

bobcat said:


> Who has been using a spotlight , sounds like you have firsthand experience about what is going on with them .Im confused where did u come up with that from this post ?



This is about hunting in Echols Co. right???  I used to hunt over there years ago.  The Padgets and the Hendersons never left home at night without their light


----------



## bobcat

I dont know any of them . I wasnt sure what u meant exactly by that comment . GL


----------



## bobcat

There starting to run hard down there in echols co. Several bucks killed and seen and shot at running does . 8 pt with a 17 inch spread killed running a doe on monday . GL  ALL


----------



## MudDucker

bobcat said:


> I dont know any of them . I wasnt sure what u meant exactly by that comment . GL



You don't know the Padgets and the Hendersons????  Man, they are some of the oldest families in Echols County.  They used to be big shine makers and deer killers.


----------



## bobcat

I know the olivers at mayday !!!!!


----------



## all ticked up

i've hunted mayday for a year or two


----------



## Camokid

*Help.....please*

I'm looking for a club opening in the Southern Counties $750-850 if possible. Any help from fellow hunters would be greatly appreciated. Please PM me with any information. 

Thanks, Camokid


----------



## Old E.

Went up to the lease (Clinch county near Homerville) this weekend to try and shoot a turkey.  NEVER seen so many mosquitoes in one place in my life!!!  The wife wouldn't step foot out of the car.  REALLY wet there right now!


----------



## woody10

yea there bad im from clinch what part of the county do you hunt?


----------



## Old E.

This is some timber land between Fargo and Homerville.  Headlight mean anything to you?  If so, its right near there. Couple miles off 441.  

I have fished the everglades, and been around some nasty skeeters, but this takes the cake.


----------



## woody10

Old E. said:


> This is some timber land between Fargo and Homerville.  Headlight mean anything to you?  If so, its right near there. Couple miles off 441.
> 
> I have fished the everglades, and been around some nasty skeeters, but this takes the cake.



haha 10-4 at least we got something that sticks out round here.. to bad its skeeters if you hunt near where I think you do you're on pretty good land.. I hunt just north of Dupont and the skeeters dont give any slack here either


----------



## Old E.

you go west off 441 right at that old radio tower, back in there a ways. This is a new lease, so I'm still trying to figure the place out. 

Thermacell and bug suit may be the only way to tolerate it right now.   I hope its a little better come bow season, but that is probably wishful thinking.


----------



## woody10

Old E. said:


> you go west off 441 right at that old radio tower, back in there a ways. This is a new lease, so I'm still trying to figure the place out.
> 
> Thermacell and bug suit may be the only way to tolerate it right now.   I hope its a little better come bow season, but that is probably wishful thinking.



 I might not hunt till first frost this year


----------

